# Any cartoon worth watching?



## Vipera (May 26, 2015)

I watched all of the Regular Show episodes, now I'm looking for another cartoon to fit in my schedule.
I'm up for anything that has quality. Please no Adventure Time crap.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 26, 2015)

What is cartoon?
Would something like les triplettes de Belleville or Persepolis match that definition?


----------



## GhostLatte (May 27, 2015)

South Park


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 27, 2015)

Rick and Morty


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2015)

I am going to suggest Adventure Time because give it a chance!
Gravity Falls, Avatar the Last Air bender, Legand of Korra, Archer, Over the Garden Wall, Steven Universe, Futurama, Justice League (Unlimited), Teen Titans (not the garbage Go series though,) BatMan Animated Series, Superman the Animated series, Thundercats reboot, Batman beyond, Invader Zim, Gargoyles, and Xmen evolution.
To name some of the best ones off the top of my head.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 27, 2015)

For currently airing I'd say
Gravity falls
Star vs the forces of evil
Amazing World of Gumball
Steven Universe
Clarence
South park

As for off air there is tons of stuff I could say


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 27, 2015)

Anime are cartoons too so I'll list both of which I like.

American Dad (except the TBS season cause the latest episode was utter shit)
Digimon Adventure 01
Dragon Ball
Dragon Ball GT
Dragon Ball Kai
Dragon Ball Z
Ed, Edd n' Eddy
Elfen Lied
Gatchaman
Inspector Gadget
Kill la Kill
Kino's Journey
Kirby Right Back at Ya!
Napoleon Dynamite: The Animated Series (only lasted for one season because FOX cancelled)
Rugrats
The Simpsons (the final episodes of Season 26 were pretty decent, imo)
Saint Seiya
Soul Eater
South Park
Supernatural: The Animated Series
TMNT 2003
Tom & Jerry
Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 27, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Anime are cartoons too so I'll list both of which I like.


Well, you aren't technically wrong, but you aren't entirely right either. Based on the example given, I'm relatively positive OP is seeking Western cartoons (even more specifically American cartoons) rather than Japanese Animation. Cartoons are largely a Western concept that refers to animation geared towards children, and at the latest, young teens. Granted, Western cartoons tend to include some level of adult content that isn't as obvious to try to pull in adult viewers too, and otherwise some cartoons are more ambiguous and blur the line of established Western animation standards. Those are the exception though, proven by the fact that we can easily name them. Most fall within the more child oriented standard, and those that don't seem to almost exclusively fall within the realm of adult comedy.

Japanese animation on the other hand is all over the board. It's just another means to create a show like live action is, and you get a range of content from child oriented animation to animation that you wouldn't want being within a thousand feet of a child. These are adaptations from manga, light novels, and some original creations that cover the gambit of ages and interests. It doesn't really do justice to the range of content available to simply classify it as cartoons, and I think it oversimplifies the idea.

I guess in the long run "cartoon" and "anime" refer to how varied the animation is. Whereas cartoon is relatively restrictive, anime is not.

I tried to create this post sounding as non-weeb as possible, but it's hard lol


----------



## Deleted member 361703 (May 27, 2015)

OK old first....
Powderpuff Girls,Dexters Lab,some like johnny bravo,cow and chicken and others... Now new stuff regular show and adventure time is good. But beyond that I really don't have many on my mind.


----------



## Deleted member 359653 (May 27, 2015)

_deleted_


----------



## Depravo (May 27, 2015)

Stopped reading at 'Adventure Time crap'. And not just because that was the end of the post.


----------



## emmanu888 (May 27, 2015)

Growing Up Creepie
Ruby Gloom
Creepschool
Carl2
Codename:KND


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 27, 2015)

Drake @ Yeah I think most of us know the difference between anime and cartoon but they're still the same thing ultimately.

I forgot to mention:
- Dr. Slump (the 80's original series not the 90's crap)
- Doraemon
- Shin-chan (the English FUNimation version is just putrid)
- Ninja Hatori
- Death Note


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 27, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Drake @ Yeah I think most of us know the difference between anime and cartoon but they're still the same thing ultimately.


"I get what you're saying, but I don't get what you're saying."

Does this help? Cartoon is a style of animation basically exclusive to the west, whereas anime just refers to the broad world of Japanese animation. For example, Elfen Lied could never be considered a cartoon. When you hear the word "cartoon", people being ripped limb from limb in a bloody mess of body parts is not what you would think of. I mean, if you want to keep being wrong, have at it, but the two concepts are different things with cartoons being rather particular.

I guess the closest thing I can think of would be like saying frozen yogurt is ice cream too, despite the fact that they are similar, but not the same thing and would not be referred to as the same thing.


----------



## TecXero (May 27, 2015)

Currently airing, I'd suggest:

Steven Universe
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (not the greatest, but not bad either)
Star Wars Rebels
Gravity Falls


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 27, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> "I get what you're saying, but I don't get what you're saying."
> 
> Does this help? Cartoon is a style of animation basically exclusive to the west, whereas anime just refers to the broad world of Japanese animation. For example, Elfen Lied could never be considered a cartoon. When you hear the word "cartoon", people being ripped limb from limb in a bloody mess of body parts is not what you would think of. I mean, if you want to keep being wrong, have at it, but the two concepts are different things with cartoons being rather particular.
> 
> I guess the closest thing I can think of would be like saying frozen yogurt is ice cream too, despite the fact that they are similar, but not the same thing and would not be referred to as the same thing.


 
Despite that I loathe Family Guy this is your Elfen Lied.


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2015)

HarEllis6202 said:


> Powderpuff Girls



 

I watched that show when it premiered, and in 20 years I haven't realized the title is a play on "powder puff" until this typo. _20 years_  

Srsly. 


Cartoon recommendation: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spartakus_and_the_Sun_Beneath_the_Sea


----------



## Sefi (May 28, 2015)

Pinky and the Brain!


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2015)

Fairly Odd Parents


----------



## regnad (May 28, 2015)

I recently stumbled upon a wonderful French cartoon called Oggie and the Cockroaches.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 28, 2015)

My favorites cartoons ever....

Tom & Jerry -> Number 1 the best cartoon ever, including newest CGI version! 
Slugterra -> Nice slugs ever!
The Flintstones -> The best retro cartoon, including movie version, either cartoon or real one.
Scooby Doo -> Another best retro cartoon!
Casper -> Nice ghost cartoon, including CGI version, also on movie version!
transformers - robots in disguise -> the newest CGI version
Pac-Man and the ghostly adventures -> The best cartoon ever, based on games version!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 6, 2015)

Akame ga Kill, Tokyo Ghoul, Kill la Kill... (If you are interested in anime)
Damn, almost forgot Angel Beats.


----------



## Issac (Jun 6, 2015)

You like Regular Show, and think Adventure Time is crap? Okay.
I was going to suggest Adventure Time, partly because I think it's one of the best cartoons, and partly because it airs together with Regular Show.

I'm not a huge fan of cartoons (I'm more into Anime, because the story often is more fleshed out), but Scooby Doo, Flintstones and Jetsons are always fun  Oh, and Duck Tales!


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2015)

steven universe and gravity falls I recommend watching


----------



## MaskedRed (Jun 6, 2015)

Sky Vs The force of Evil- I personally enjoyed what i saw, isn't complete though


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2015)

Phineas and Ferb.


----------



## cvskid (Jun 8, 2015)

BoJack Horseman.


----------



## moneychild (Jun 8, 2015)

Archer (on FX)
South Park (Comedy Central)
Futurama (Comedy Central)
The Cleveland Show (cartoon Network)
Brickel Berry  (Maybe spelt wrong) (Comedy Central)


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 16, 2015)

do you want new cartoons? any cartoons? finished cartoons?
rick and morty
fugged about it
amazing world of gumball
angry beavers
2011 thundercats


----------



## Vipera (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry for the huge delay!
What I meant by cartoon is an animated serie of episodes, possibly not considered "anime", but it's not obligatory. I just don't want a "heavy" cartoon for now.

I have already watched half of the stuff suggested in here, but I'm going to watch some stuff, like Dr. Slump (haha, I forgot about that one. Thanks!).


----------

